# Диагностика и методы лечения заболеваний позвоночника



## Барыня (14 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте форумчане! Самый наболевший у меня вопрос- диагностика и лечение позвоночника. Мучаюсь болями в позвоночнике уже три года. Поставили диагноз- распрастранённый остеохондроз позвоночника 2-й ст., цервико тораколюмбоишалгия, мышечно-тонический с-м, импичмент-синдром, ВСД, энцефалопатия 1-й ст.,  полинейропатия верхних и нижних конечностей, генерализованный остеоартроз, коксартроз обоих суставов и т.д... . А год назад перенесла операцию на щ\ж по поводу рака. Прошла курс облучения. А теперь начались сильные боли в костях и в грудном отделе сидит червя и грызёт! Неврологи не знают уже как мне помочь. Все препараты проколола и пропила, физиопроцедуры запрещены. Обследовали на метастазирование (слава богу пронесло) но сильное накопление препарата в грудном отделе. И вот теперь не знаю, как лечиться? Помогите советом!


----------



## Барыня (14 Янв 2012)

У нас в Новочеркасске Ростовской обл. беда со специалистами- неврологами. В стационаре даже паравертебральные блокады не делают. Не говоря о том, чтобы вылечить хроника и вернуть его в трудовые ряды!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Янв 2012)

Покажите заключение сцинтиграфии


----------



## Барыня (15 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте доктор! Спасибо, что откликнулись. Я новичок в инете, а проблем много.  Обследований много, а эффекта нет.


----------



## Барыня (16 Янв 2012)

Результат исследования: На остеосцинтиграммах очагов патологической гиперфиксации РПФ не выявлено.
На остеосцинтиграммах определяются зоны повышенного накопления РПФ в проекции грудного отдела позвоночника.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: 1. Сцинтиграфических признаков очагового поражения костей скелета не выявлено.
2. Сцинтиграфические признаки дегениративно-воспалительных изменений костей скелета, вышеописанных локализаций.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Янв 2012)

Денситометрию проводили?


----------



## Барыня (18 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, доктор! Денситометрию костей и суставов-позвоночник-шейка бедра-шейка бедра сделали 18.11.2011г.
ОПИСАНИЕ: В целом снижения костной массы не выявлено.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: норма.
Первое исследование провели в 2009 г. ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: норма. Назначение на обследование назначал ревматолог.
потом - через полгода еще одно ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: норма.
А в апреле 2011 г. исследование показало - ОПИСАНИЕ: в целом снижения костной массы не выявлено. В области L4 - изменения соответствуют начальной остеопении (Zмах-(-1.0 ) ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: норма. в динамике от 2009 г. отмечается начальная остеопения L4.  А уровень кальция, магния, очень низкий после операции на щ\ж


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Янв 2012)

остеопороза нет, метастазов нет (по описаниям исследования) но применить в вашем случае можно только медикаменты, все остальное противопоказано. Назначать по сети лекарства нельзя. Затрудняюсь что-то предметно и конкретно советовать...


----------



## Барыня (18 Янв 2012)

А скажите, могут ли гореть огнём голеностопные кости  и грудной отдел при протрузиях небольших размеров?


----------



## Барыня (24 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, доктора! Скажите- чем отличается "соматика" от " психосоматика", а то мне врачи говоря-" нервы лечить нужно" .Что то не получается! Принимаю- Флуоксетин 20мл. Этаперазин 1\4 от 4мл. Амитраптилин 25мл. Но что то мой болевой с-м никак не проходит. Боль выматывает, высасывает все силы. Слабость страшная. Неужели остеохондроз- это такакя зараза?


----------



## Барыня (24 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, доктор! Меня интересует одно - как проверяют или обследуют мышечные изменения в позвоночнике. А то у мне ставят мышечно-тонический с-м, боль локализуется по всему позвоночнику. Шею невозможно поднять, стягивает. В грудном отделе - кол торчит - не вздохнуть, не выдохнуть. Онемение рук - на правой три пальца потеряна чувствительность, а левую жуёт и стягивает, судороги замучали. А еще онемение брюшной зоны и низ, стопами не чувствую обувь. Хожу при помощи трости и корсета. И это все - остехондроз?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Янв 2012)

Без осмотра тяжело сказать, но если ваши врачи ставят этот диагноз, то хоть что-то они могут вам назначить, даже с учетом вашей непростой истории болезни...


----------



## Simos (24 Янв 2012)

Снимки МРТ представьте


----------



## Барыня (25 Янв 2012)

Посмотреть вложение 13530Посмотреть вложение 13530Посмотреть вложение 13533Посмотреть вложение 13534Посмотреть вложение 13536Посмотреть вложение 13537Посмотреть вложение 13539Посмотреть вложение 13540Посмотреть вложение 13542


----------



## Барыня (25 Янв 2012)

Спасибо, что откликнулись!Посмотрите вложения. Это, что смогла выложить из самых свежих.


----------



## Ольга . (25 Янв 2012)

Барыня написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 13530Посмотреть вложение 13530Посмотреть вложение 13533Посмотреть вложение 13534Посмотреть вложение 13536Посмотреть вложение 13537Посмотреть вложение 13539Посмотреть вложение 13540Посмотреть вложение 13542


Снимки не открываются. Проверьте, пожалуйста, правильно ли Вы загружаете файлы (как описано в разделе "Помощи"): *Как размещать изображения в сообщениях*


----------



## Барыня (25 Янв 2012)




----------



## Simos (25 Янв 2012)

Качество снимков плохое


----------



## Барыня (25 Янв 2012)

Скажите, доктор! Можно ли с поражением верхних и нижних конечностей (полинейропатией) работать швеёй? У меня проблемы с чувстительностью, а комиссия МСЭ признала,что я могу работать по диплому. Какие нужно проходить обследования в течении года и каких специалистов? Я перенесла операцию по поводу - Cr щ\ж Т2 N0M0 с лучевой терапией и гормонотерапией.  Сильно упал уровень кальция и магния. Судороги мучают.


----------



## Барыня (29 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Без осмотра тяжело сказать, но если ваши врачи ставят этот диагноз, то хоть что-то они могут вам назначить, даже с учетом вашей непростой истории болезни...


Здравствуйте, доктор! Проблема как дилема, и её решить не могу уже с 2009г. Вопрс о лечении стоит - не знаю как убрать  мышчно-тонический с-м очень он меня вымотал. Ходить больно, даже при помощи корсета и трости.


----------



## Барыня (1 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Сегодня была на комиссии МСЭ еще раз! Какое это унижение- Доказывать,что ты действительно болеешь, а не придуряешься. Председатель комиссии сказал, что хондроз есть у всех и все сопутствующие заболевания тоже. Так что теперь пойду упрашивать работодателя, что бы взяли на работу. Хотя у нас в городе " и здоровым негде работать" . Но попытка- не пытка.


----------



## Барыня (2 Фев 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Про это помним и по возможности стараемся уточнить причину и каково течение процесса. Но кроме этого имеется выраженный разноуровневый мышечно-тонический синдром, в значительной степени изменяющий клинические проявления... Соответственно главная задача, убрать максимально эти перекосы мышечно-связочного аппарата и снова оценить состояние - что ушло, что осталось, что видоизменилось, что появилось нового. Вполне возможно, что всё станет понятнее, доступнее, проще...и станет легче подобрать наиболее адекватные и соответствующие случаю лечебные мероприятия..


Доктор проконсультируйте пож. как убрать перекос, мучает перемежающая хромота, шейные мышцы как каменюки- руки не поднимаются и кол в грудном отделе,вздохнуть больно. Выматалась совсем! Все препараты перепробовала, массаж противопоказн и физиопр. тоже.Что делать, подскажите?


----------



## AIR (2 Фев 2012)

> как убрать перекос, мучает перемежающая хромота, шейные мышцы как каменюки- руки не поднимаются и кол в грудном отделе,вздохнуть больно.


При работе с подобными случаями я предлагаю только одно - мягкотканевые методики мануальной терапии... Это метод не является стимулирующим, тонизирующим и я применял его даже у больных, перенёсших ранее онкологические операции и при проблемах с щитовидной железой. Но и при подобном подходе, конечно, нужна осторожность, внимательность и необходимость думать головой...


----------



## Барыня (3 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, что откликнулись! Дело в том, что меня смотрели два мануала в Областной б. и отказали на основании: подозрение остеопороза грудного и шейного отделов (в виду наличия рентген-признаков остеопорозов данных отд.) но это было до операции.
Денситометрию делают только пояснично - тазобедренная часть. А на этом уровне сейчас - норма.


----------



## AIR (3 Фев 2012)

> Дело в том, что меня смотрели два мануала в Областной б. и отказали на основании: подозрение остеопороза грудного и шейного отделов


Всё совершенно верно - разные методики и, соответственно разные противопоказания...


----------



## Барыня (4 Фев 2012)

Списибо! Но я не поняла, что мне то предпринять? К кому обратится, у нас в Областной есть зав. невр.отд. Тринитатский Ю.И., но к нему не направляют. Делают отписку- лечение по месту жительства, и все тут - замкнутый круг!


----------



## Барыня (5 Мар 2012)

А я вот сходила к "доктору".  На все мои жалобы о болях и онемениях был ответ один- сколько вас знаю, жалобы не меняются! А ведь знает меня уже три года и никокого толка. Единственное радуе, что направление в Область дали без проблем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2012)

Барыня написал(а):


> А я вот сходила к "доктору". На все мои жалобы о болях и онемениях был ответ один- сколько вас знаю, жалобы не меняются! А ведь знает меня уже три года и никокого толка. Единственное радуе, что направление в Область дали без проблем.


Если онемение уже три года, то и областной доктор не поможет.


----------



## Барыня (6 Мар 2012)

А что поможет- только топор? И что же делать, ведь руки то отнимаются и боль по ночам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2012)

Онемение по ночам и онемение постоянное, совершенно разные вещи.
Три года онемения постоянного, скорее говорит о гибели нерва.
А вот онемение по ночам, скорее о туннельном синдроме.
Это можно и нужно лечить.


----------



## Барыня (6 Мар 2012)

А примерно, как вы лечите эти синдромы? И какие методы диагностики гибели нерва? ЭНМГ за 2010г. - нейропатия верхних и нижних конечностей. Собираюсь в Областную по поводу госпитализации, что предпринять?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2012)

Массаж, мануальная терапия, физиотерапия, блокады, лфк


----------



## Барыня (19 Мар 2012)

Анкета боли в спине
( при ответе на вопрос необходимо выделить жирным шрифтом вариант ответа)

1.Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?
(нет,* да)*
2. Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике
(нет боли, эпизодическая, *постоянная)*
3. Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?
нет боли
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
*терзающая боль*
страшная боль
мучительная боль
4. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?
нет боли, *острая*
* ноющая, пульсирующая*
*тянущая, жгучая*
* давящая,* стреляющая
тупая
 другая: волнообразная
5. Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 *8* 9 10
 нет боли, невообразимая боль
6. Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 *8* 9 10
 нет боли, невообразимая боль
7.Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?
*да*, нет
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
*да*, нет
8. Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?
да, *нет*
ягодице - *да*, нет
бедре - *да*, нет
голени/икрах - *да,* нет
стопе/лодыжке -* да*, нет
9. Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?
*да*, нет
ягодице -* да*, нет
бедре - *да*, нет
голени/икрах - *да*, нет
стопе/лодыжке - *да*, нет
10. Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге).
нет боли, эпизодическая, *постоянная , усиливается при сидении и ночью во сне*
* сколько длится последнее обострение - *3мес., 6мес,*1 год*
11. Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?
нет боли
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
*терзающая боль*
страшная боль
 мучительная боль
12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
* тянущая, жгучая*
* давящая,* стреляющая
тупая, *грызущая*
* «ватные» онемевшие ноги*
 другая_____________________________________________________
13. Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 *8* 9 10
 нет боли, невообразимая боль
14. Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7* 8* 9 10
 Нет боли, невообразимая боль
15.Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?
правой – (*да*, нет)
левой - *(да*, нет)
 16. Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:
Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да, нет)
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, нет)
В положении сидя (*да*!, нет)
В положении стоя (*да*, нет)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - *да*, нет
При прогибах туловища
назад – (*да*, нет)
назад с поворотом вправо - (*да*, нет)
назад с поворотом влево - *(да,* нет)
При ходьбе - (*да*, нет)
17.В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?
(да, *нет*)
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
правой - (да,* нет)*
левой - (да, *нет*)
 18. В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (*да)* 
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (*да,* нет)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (*да*, нет)
19. Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге : *да*, нет
в бедре – справа (*да*, нет); слева (*да*, нет); *обеих;*
в колене - справа (*да*, нет); слева (*да,* нет); *обеих;*
в стопе - справа (*да*, нет); слева (*да*, нет); *обеих;*
в пальцах стопы справа (*да*, нет); слева (*да*, нет); о*беих;*
20. Ходьба на носках затруднена?
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет)
на левой ноге - (*да*, нет)
21. Ходьба на пятках затруднена?
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет)
на левой ноге - (*да*, нет)
22. Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет)
на левой ноге – (*да,* нет)
23. Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет) на левой ноге – (*да*, нет)
24. Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
нет, *да, в обеих ногах*
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– *(да*, нет)
левого – (*да*, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (*да*, нет)
 левого – (*да*, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (*да,* нет)
левого – (*да,* нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (*да,* нет)
левой – (*да*, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (*да*, нет)
левой – (*да*, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (*да*, нет)
левой – (*да,* нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (*да*, нет)
левой – (*да*, нет)
25. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?
*да,*
нет
26. Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?
нет,
*да*
затрудненное,
 по типу недержания
27. Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?
нет
иногда
*часто*
постоянно, через 4 ч
28. Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?
нет
иногда
часто
*постоянно*
29. Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?
нет
иногда
*часто*
постоянно только ночью
30. Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, не полностью, *нет)* 
31.Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, *сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология,* травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике? (* Да,* нет)Какая: дисгормональная миокардиодистрофия, гипертония 2ст.,2ст. риск3.  гипотиреоз(компенсация), гипопаратиреоз( декомпенсация) состояние после Сr щ\ж Т2N0M0, гипомагнеймия, гипокальцеймия, двухсторонний коксартроз стадия 2, ФК2, гастродуоденит, HP-негативный, жировой гепатоз, билиарный " сланж", ангиолипома левой почки. F33.8


----------

